# Wilcom Adjusting Density



## ccUtah (Mar 23, 2014)

I know this is probably a basic question... we are just figuring out our software and know that we need to adjust the density to achieve a thicker fuller stitch out. Where do we do this in the Wilcom software? If we go to the Satin stitch there is nothing titled density. Any helpful tips on creating a more dense deep pronounced stitch would be very helpful.


----------



## philipfirth83 (Aug 17, 2012)

Go to Object Properties then click on the Fill Tab, Here you have auto spacing and stitch value, Untick Auto Spacing if ticked.

Guidelines for a 40 weight thread should be set to 0.40 in stitch values (Spacing). To increase the density you make the number smaller i.e 0.36

Hope this helps


----------



## ccUtah (Mar 23, 2014)

Phil your a life saver, thanks we are trying to learn a few things, cant take the Wilcom classes in Atlanta till March, thanks for the help, 

follow up, can you do this for borders fill and lettering? what setting looks good for a name on a thicker jacket (heavy Bauer brand)


----------



## philipfirth83 (Aug 17, 2012)

Hi Chuck, Yes you can, with both border and lettering, If your doing small lettering I would leave it at 0.40, large text we normally set to between 0.36-0.38

Cheers


----------



## Liberty (Jul 18, 2006)

Auto Spacing takes into account the width of the satin stitches and this is crucial. The wider the column, the higher the density. (And as Phil pointed out, higher density = lower stitch spacing number.) So on satins that will vary in column width, using auto spacing can be a huge plus. With auto spacing you can change the density using the percentage field. I think 90% is the default. Higher number, fewer stitches.

You might try using the Fabric Assistant to start out. This will adjust the densities and underlays based upon the intended fabric. Then sample and adjust if needed. Eventually you can build a set of recipes that work best in your shop. Everything combines to get a good result, backing, topping, hooping technique, type of thread, weight of thread, underlay etc...

And also remember, the amount of underlay will allow density reductions as well and usually result in less puckering or potato chipping. Whenever possible, build the element with underlay and use only as much cover stitch as necessary. 

And don't overlook the best training you can get, reverse engineering a design. When you run a really nice design, be it stock design, digitized, keyboard or whatever, go in and see what settings worked. Even if you started with a stitch file like a DST you should be able to visually see the underlays used and also click objects to see the densities. The same hold for a lousy design, break it apart and learn from it.


----------



## Biltryt (Nov 30, 2014)

If you attend the training with wilcom in March they will also give you a great training manual as well. Play around with the length as well as I find I am saving a lot of stitches by adjusting the length. Also once you get into 3D puff keep your density at .20 to cover the foam etc. Congrats on your new software I love the fact that your asking questions.


----------

